# Ossabaw area map



## trhankinson (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anyone have an electronic copy of the map that displays the hunting areas?  I have googled several times and came up empty.  The ones one the DNR website only show the outer boundries.


----------



## kelbro (Sep 7, 2015)

*Ossabaw hunt zones*

View attachment ossabaw_hunt _map.pdfpm me i will send you one


----------



## trhankinson (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome.  Downloaded it from the link.   I've got some newbies coming with me this year and want them to actually get eyes on the areas I talk about.


----------



## tlee22 (Sep 11, 2015)

The map you posted is not the current map.  They have made some changes to the hunting areas.  I have the new one at home that I will try to post this weekend.  I know area 40 and 41 changed up some and there are a few others changes.  This will be the first year in 7 years that I won't get to go to the island to hunt.  You will love it.


----------

